# Weird War Rome - A Savage Worlds Setting



## amerigoV (Aug 1, 2013)

(from the KS page):
In the Celtic wilds, the forests of Germania, the deserts of Egypt, and the arenas of Rome, dark things rise...

Her legions strode forth from the center of civilization—west to England, east to Asia, north to Germany, south to Egypt—and conquered most of the known world. In their travels, the Legions found things that would be disbelieved by slave, citizen, and senator alike. War elephants, wild dervishes, and creatures beyond description met them at every turn.

The glory of the Empire spread to the corners of the earth, but its shadow found even darker places—and things—that defied record.

Join the forces of Rome and battle through the ages against her enemies. Discover the terrible secrets left out of the history books. Save your shieldmates. Save the Empire.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/545820095/weird-wars-rome-savage-worlds


This went live a couple of days ago and is already funded. The book is written and laid out. The KS is to jumpstart the physical goodies. When the KS ends, you get the digital stuff right away! So you too could be holding off the Gauls and the horrid beasts by the end of this month!

Addons from this point are electronic (music, adventures, etc) and EVERYONE that pledges gets them as they unlock. So even if you just want the pdf, the more people that pledge the more stuff you get!

Veni, vidi, vici!


----------



## amerigoV (Aug 11, 2013)

An update - when I first posted the stretch goals were not on the KS site. Here they are below. Just remember, you get all the unlocked goals regardless of the level you back!

Here's the schedule of unlockable rewards--please note that all unlockable rewards are downloadable PDFs or other digital files.

 $10,000: The Weird Wars Rome original soundtrack, "Strength & Honor." *UNLOCKED *(See Update 1 for a sample.)
 $20,000: The 12-page adventure, The Wellspring. *UNLOCKED *
 $24,000: Ten full-color, full-page, ready-to-play archetypes. *UNLOCKED *
 $27,000: Printable, interior overlays you can print and use with the poster maps. When we're about to ship, you'll be able to add the poster maps to your order if they aren't already in your package. (Retail price is $14.99 for each double-sided map in print, or $6.99 for each double-set as PDFs). *UNLOCKED*
 $30,000: When In Rome: An 8-page supplement by Jack Emmert (of Cryptic Studios) on the role of class and race, the gods, and myths and legends of ancient Rome. 
 $34,000: Creature Feature: Art, background, statistics, Figure Flat, and several adventure seeds featuring the legendary Hydra! 
 $38,000: The Half-Set Sun, a 12-page adventure set in the scorching deserts of Aegyptus. 
 $40,000: Creature Feature: The Cyclops! 
 $44,000: Figure Flats I--Heroes of the Empire: Two full pages of "paper miniatures" including legionaries, medici, and auxilia. 
 $48,000: Figure Flats II--Foes of the Empire: Two full pages of the many foes of Rome, from wild Celts to German barbarians and even charioteers! 
 $52,000: Figure Flats III--Horrors of the Empire: All 30+ monsters in the book, including those from the Creature Features! 
 $55,000+: Should we happen to hit $55K or higher, we'll add a One Sheet adventure for every additional $2K raised. Help us spread the word and you could wind up with many additional new monsters, locations, and Savage Tales for your campaigns against the dark things that rise in the fear and violence of war in the ancient world!
For the Glory of Rome!


----------



## innerdude (Aug 11, 2013)

Already backed this, but just wanted to promote it here at ENWorld!

Anyone with ANY interest in Savage Worlds ---- There's almost no reason not to back this. The unlocks are in place, and the product packages are outstanding.


----------



## amerigoV (Aug 26, 2013)

Last 3 days!

An update on the stretch goals. Just remember, you get all the unlocked goals regardless of the level you back!

Here's the schedule of unlockable rewards--please note that all unlockable rewards are downloadable PDFs or other digital files.

 $10,000: The Weird Wars Rome original soundtrack, "Strength & Honor." *UNLOCKED *
 $20,000: The 12-page adventure, The Wellspring. *UNLOCKED *
 $24,000: Ten full-color, full-page, ready-to-play archetypes. *UNLOCKED *
 $27,000: Printable, interior overlays you can print and use with the poster maps. When we're about to ship, you'll be able to add the poster maps to your order if they aren't already in your package. (Retail price is $14.99 for each double-sided map in print, or $6.99 for each double-set as PDFs). *UNLOCKED*
 $30,000: When In Rome: An 8-page supplement by Jack Emmert (of Cryptic Studios) on the role of class and race, the gods, and myths and legends of ancient Rome. *UNLOCKED*
 $34,000: Creature Feature: Art, background, statistics, Figure Flat, and several adventure seeds featuring the legendary Hydra! *UNLOCKED*
 $38,000: The Half-Set Sun, a 12-page adventure set in the scorching deserts of Aegyptus. *UNLOCKED*
 $40,000: Creature Feature: The Cyclops! 
 $44,000: Figure Flats I--Heroes of the Empire: Two full pages of "paper miniatures" including legionaries, medici, and auxilia. 
 $48,000: Figure Flats II--Foes of the Empire: Two full pages of the many foes of Rome, from wild Celts to German barbarians and even charioteers! 
 $52,000: Figure Flats III--Horrors of the Empire: All 30+ monsters in the book, including those from the Creature Features! 
 $55,000+: Should we happen to hit $55K or higher, we'll add a One Sheet adventure for every additional $2K raised. Help us spread the word and you could wind up with many additional new monsters, locations, and Savage Tales for your campaigns against the dark things that rise in the fear and violence of war in the ancient world!

Its close to unlocking the Cyclops (probably hit it today or tomorrow). If you have always been curious about Savage Worlds, go by the Savage Worlds Deluxe Explorer's Edition $10 (full rules in a nice sized package) and now you have a cool starting game with this KS.

For the Glory of Rome!


----------



## Slyfoxgamer (Sep 3, 2013)

I backed it! Congrats on the successful funding!


----------

